# Poached chicken thighs, internal temp?



## Atomic Jed (Dec 23, 2003)

Hello everyone! I am contemplating poaching chicken thighs, But I don't know what the "internal temperature" should be for dark meat chicken. I've studied that the process requires, first ; bring to a boil (to kill bacteria) then reduce heat to near serving temperature untill fully cooked. Hopefully gaining Bonus broth! I've not tried it, but maybe a tip to all; Poach meats in stock or broth, rather than water or court bouillion for fast soups utilizing pre-existing marrow (gelatin) for rich flavor. Turkey (the FDA says I think, 180 degrees) what about chicken? Please insert expertise and knowledge here_________ LOL!  (Please forgive my silly anecdote, I'm sleepy.) Take care all!!! Atomic Jed!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 23, 2003)

Dark meat from chicken should be AT LEAST 170 degrees before serving!


----------

